# Suspension--First Mod



## cruiser787904 (Mar 9, 2007)

Well I am a newbie to the GTO. Just purchased an 04 Blue on Blue M6 w/32k. The car is definitely impressive. I have been monitoring the boards and noticed the strut rub issues as well as weak strut mounts. The common theme for best performance is Pedders and I want what is tried and true. My question is what wear items should I update first to have strong platform for additional mod? Any link to where I can find Pedders would be great...

Cruiser 
04 GTO M6
78 El Camino SS Clone
79 Camaro Drag car


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

welcome


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=5070&highlight=suspension


----------



## cruiser787904 (Mar 9, 2007)

So basically you reccomend Hotchkis front and rear sway bar with hotchkis struts and an alligment to adjust camber and caster. In another thread I read about the Srut mounts wearing our prematurely because they are liquid filled. Where can I get the beefier strut mounts?


----------



## Verdoro 68 (Dec 27, 2005)

It's not the strut mounts that are liquid filled, it's the radius rod bushings. They'll usually start leaking after one or two hard stops. That said, the strut mounts also collapse. If they haven't already on your car, they are on their way.

IMO, both the strut mounts and radius rod bushings are priority suspension fixes for these cars if you want to get your tire wear under control and your alignment right. I'd do those before you mess with sway bars although it's often more economical to do struts, sways and bushings all at once in the long run due to labor.

A good starting point is the Pedders Street I kit, but that doesn't include the strut mounts and bearings.

I posted pics of the parts I removed from my '04 w/14,000 miles and the upgrades I did in this thread.

The Pedders USA website is http://www.peddersusa.com/. You didn't mention where you are located, but the site has a listing of dealers and installers nationwide.

FYI, there are other less expensive brands of suspension parts out there - Noltec, Whiteline, SuperPro however they don't have the same kind of dealer network Pedders has so you are kind of on your own.


----------



## cruiser787904 (Mar 9, 2007)

That is great info I appreciate it...I am going to do the radius rod bishings and strut mounts so I am sarting with a solid foundationthose dont look to be to expensive either. I am happy with the power for now I just want it to handle and stop better. Brakes seem to be good except the wimpy stock rotors and pads its the suspension robbing the brakes I think....I am in Des Moines Ia so I would have to look for a Pedders dealer here. Thanks for the help and I will be back for more info....


----------



## cruiser787904 (Mar 9, 2007)

Well closest pedders dealer is chicago....I will have to make a trip home to have everything taken care of...Which I dont mind my uncle has a bone stock 2004 vette with an automatic I would like to have a run at but he probably wont go it even if he did he has the advantage it would just be fun...


----------

